# Brouk Pytlík



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj!
Vím, že Brouk Pytlík je postava z pohádek Ferdy Mravence. Ale když někomu řekněte, že vypadá jak Brouk Pytlík, co to znamená? Jaké tělesné vlstnosti má člověk, který vypadá jak Brouk Pytlík?
Děkuju za odpověď!


----------



## werrr

inbetweenwords said:


> Ahoj!
> Vím, že brouk Pytlík je postava z pohádek Ferdy Mravence. Ale když někomu řekněte, že vypadá jak brouk Pytlík, co to znamená? Jaké tělesné vlastnosti má člověk, který vypadá jak brouk Pytlík?
> Děkuju za odpověď!


Brouk Pytlík vypadá takto.

Ale v tomto případě asi sloveso *vypadat* neodkazuje na vzhled, ale na charakter. Brouk Pytlík je ztělesněním bodrého všeználka.


----------



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj, díky za odpověď. V tomhle případě jde o fyzickou podobnost (jedna holčička řiká otcovi, že vypadá jak b.P. a ukaže mu obrázek brouka). 
Podivala jsem se na obrázek, ale nepřipadá mi, ze by brouk měl nějaké vyrazné fyzické vlastnosti... Je tlustý? Ani ne... Je levý...?
Musím to přeložit do italštiny a místo Pytlíka bych chtěla dát nejakou jinou postavu z pohádek, kterou by italšti čtenaři mohli znát, ale vůbec netuším jakou...


----------



## bibax

Jěště z dětství mám knížku "O statečném Cibulkovi" (Cipollino, Gianni Rodari), tam by se možná dalo něco vybrat. Ale znají vůbec italské děti Cipollina. Mně ta kniha připadá dost komunistická. Na jednom obrázku Cipollino na znamení vítězství vztyčuje na střeše zámku rudý prapor.

Jinak znám už jen Pinocchia, který je u nás znám také jako Buratino.


----------



## inbetweenwords

bibax said:


> Jěště z dětství mám knížku "O statečném Cibulkovi" (Cipollino, Gianni Rodari), tam by se možná dalo něco vybrat. Ale znají vůbec italské děti Cipollina. Mně ta kniha připadá dost komunistická. Na jednom obrázku Cipollino na znamení vítězství vztyčuje na střeše zámku rudý prapor.
> 
> Jinak znám už jen Pinocchia, který je u nás znám také jako Buratino.



Díky moc za návrh, Bibax! Bohužel toho Cipollina neznám a Pinocchio myslím, že by se sem nehodilo... Myslela jsem spíš na nějakou mezinárodní postavu... i proto, že by bylo divné pro italského čtenáře najít v české knize (ačkoli přeložené) odkaz na něco jenom italského... Co třeba Méďa Béďa (Yogi Bear)? Není to samé zvíře ani ten samý druh postavy, ale pouze co se týká fyzické podoby možna to by mohlo jít...


----------



## werrr

inbetweenwords said:


> Podivala jsem se na obrázek, ale nepřipadá mi, ze by brouk měl nějaké vyrazné fyzické vlastnosti... Je tlustý? Ani ne...


Snad jedině tykadla složená z kuliček. Není to narážka na účes?


> Je levý...?


Jako nešikovný? 

Ano, většina jeho nápadů selže a protivně dokonalý Ferda je musí napravovat.


----------

